# Pruning Trees - Cleaness of Cuts



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Pruning Trees - Cleanness of Cuts*

While understanding there is a collar region, which you should keep prunes outside of (beyond the 'ridge') - I do keep the cuts clean always lower down, those that connect onto lower junctures. Those that join onto main leads that other limbs rely on.

*My question is:* how critical is it to keep the outermost prunes clean, the ones mainly located around the perimeter of the tree and when making thick top cuts? Especially on taller mature trees like ornamental varieties. Is the potential for better healing much less important as I suspect in these areas?

It's almost impossible to make these clean with a pole saw on the thicker ones going high up, with at least some tear off of bark as the severed branch is felled. Certainly when you cannot go around making second cuts (one to relieve pressure, etc).

_They are being done now as the trees are going dormant._


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Which trees are they? 
Need more info, maybe I can help.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

From big timber arborists to orchard pruners....

All have stressed the importance of clean cuts when pruning..:thumbsup:


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 15, 2014)

I do a lot of tree work. Clean cuts are mandatory. Ripped bark can easily cause the limb to decline and introduce rot or disease. Unfortunately it sounds like you need to hire out a climber or rent a towable lift for 150 bucks and get a few jobs done.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

- Have been re-cutting any questionable cuts


----------



## deciduous (Jan 21, 2015)

Clean cuts are very important not only to the aesthetics of the tree but also the health of the tree. Plants can be forgiving though, (look at how most people mangle Crapemyrles when pruning) some plants and trees are more forgiving than others so you want to be careful. Trees and shrubs are actually a lot like people in the sense that when they are really young, or older, the plant is more susceptible to injury and disease. Make a cut take a step back and take a look. Here is a good guide to pruning orentials http://toolbox.landscapedata.com/20...apanese-Maple-trees-and-make-proper-cuts.html . Good luck!


----------



## jasminegreen (Jun 27, 2008)

I like to do dormant pruning. I also agree about the clean cuts. How long did you wait before doing the second cuts?


----------

